# How much to meet his needs



## rajela (Feb 15, 2014)

Could one of you guru's tell me what blend and how much this guy would need to fertilize bermuda grass per the recommendation on this soil test.


----------



## Hugh (Sep 23, 2013)

Too small for me to read.


----------



## rajela (Feb 15, 2014)

If you have a wheel mouse? Hold down on the control key and roll the mouse wheel to magnify the screen or you can just hold down the control key and tap the + key on the nine key pad and it will zoom in.


----------



## rajela (Feb 15, 2014)

Can you see this......


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Per acre I came up with:

176 lb. Ammonium Nitrate (34-0-0) 59.84 units per acre

125 lb. Potash (0-0-60) 75 units per acre

I feel someone will check my math, which is what I want. Still learning.


----------



## rajela (Feb 15, 2014)

My figures 125.0 pounds of 0-0-60 plus
130.4 pounds of 46-0-0
per 1 acre.


----------



## rajela (Feb 15, 2014)

Will need 1020# of 46-0-0 and 980# of 0-0-60 mixed together to make 1 ton of fertilizer. Will need to apply 305# per acre of this mix. Not sure how correct this is but that is my guess.


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

Tim/South said:


> Per acre I came up with:
> 
> 176 lb. Ammonium Nitrate (34-0-0) 59.84 units per acre
> 
> ...


TimSouth, you're right on the money with the products you chose/have available.



rajela said:


> My figures 125.0 pounds of 0-0-60 plus
> 130.4 pounds of 46-0-0
> per 1 acre.





rajela said:


> Will need 1020# of 46-0-0 and 980# of 0-0-60 mixed together to make 1 ton of fertilizer. Will need to apply 305# per acre of this mix. Not sure how correct this is but that is my guess.


Rajela, your first post was also right on the money; the second post, I believe was a little off. If you add the weights in the first post you come up with 255.4 lbs per acre (of your mix of 23.4-0-29.4) not the 305 lbs per acre.

The reason that I like to calculate the mix, it gives me a way to second-check my math. 255 lbs of the mix makes your 60 and 75 units desired.

73, Mark

PS, unless your supplier only sells by the ton, I would just multiply acres by each weight of each 46-0-0 and 0-0-60 and don't worry about it coming out to an even ton. IE, if you have 10 acres, you would need 1250 lbs of 46-0-0 and 1304 lbs of 0-0-60 for a total of 2554 lbs of fertilizer.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

What are they doing with the field? I ain't never heard of a recommendation of 150 upa of N on bahai, and only 60upa of N for Bermuda........I'm skeptical of their recommendations


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

somedevildawg said:


> What are they doing with the field? I ain't never heard of a recommendation of 150 upa of N on bahai, and only 60upa of N for Bermuda........I'm skeptical of their recommendations


I have gotten some head scratching recommendations on pastures. I am not certain how they account for manure and urine.

I have a tendency of paying forward the potash on hay fields. My thinking is it takes longer for the K to work into the soil.

I spread out the N recommendations over 3 applications on pastures. My Bermuda pasture recommendation is 100 units of N. I spread 100 lb. per acre of 34-0-0 three times a year.

On the Bermuda hay I apply all the K in the first two applications and spread the N over three.


----------



## Bishop (Apr 6, 2015)

This is really handy: http://aesl.ces.uga.edu/soil/fertcalc/


----------



## rajela (Feb 15, 2014)

"Rajela, your first post was also right on the money; the second post, I believe was a little off. If you add the weights in the first post you come up with 255.4 lbs per acre (of your mix of 23.4-0-29.4) not the 305 lbs per acre."

Yea Yea Yea not sure where I came up with the 305 from. I figured it using Urea and Nitrate and there was actually 3 different soil sample from South Carolina. Found them on the net and was using them for practice. All 3 recommended 50# N on Bermuda and 150# N on Bahia.


----------



## reede (May 17, 2010)

The recommendations for the Bermuda are for establishment, not for pasture or hay production. Seems like I usually see lighter recommendations for those, maybe so as not to burn young plants? That is the only reason I can think of for the Bermuda recommendation being lower that the bahai.



somedevildawg said:


> What are they doing with the field? I ain't never heard of a recommendation of 150 upa of N on bahai, and only 60upa of N for Bermuda........I'm skeptical of their recommendations


----------

